# NoLED



## dewijaro (Sep 15, 2011)

I know it's been brought up before, but this app is a must have for every Charge owner! My biggest complaint when I bought my Charge was the lack of LED. Shortly I found out about NoLED, and installed it. I've been in love with my charge since! Just over the last month the devolper has been doing several updates and I was noticing a problem with the "Gmail Notifier" icon not showing up right. After the market update today I emailed the Dev and within an hour he had troubleshot and guided me through fixing it over several emails. If you are having problems with Gmail notifications or Montiored apps not showing the icons, I've attached his email below. If you don't have it on your charge...you should. I attached the Market link below.

I also use this on my TouchPad (CM7) and it's great on there too!!

https://market.andro...ZWQubm90aWZ5Il0.



> I've actually reworked on the framework in the last 3 versions of NoLED. As a consequence, all your custom Gmail settings got erased. They are now 1) all enabled 2) color set to pink and 3) displaying a dot instead of an icon. You're going to have to revisit these subsections in NoLED's settings menu to get things to the way they used to before the update.
> 
> The pink dot on the top left looks like a toggled Gmail account. You can disable these by going to Toggle Notifications > Emails. If you want to get the default NoLED icons for Gmail, then you'll need to check your email accounts under Icons > Emails.
> 
> ...


I'm done, Thanks for your time!


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

I've never owned a smartphone with any kind of LED indicator, and I'd probably turn it off if I had it...blinking lights at night annoy me. I don't find it difficult to just hit my lock button and look at the status bar. My big worry on something like this is battery usage. I know this screen only uses power for pixels that are lit, but keeping something lit all the time seems like a battery killer. How do you find the battery usage on this?


----------



## dewijaro (Sep 15, 2011)

I've had very little battery loss due to NoLED. On moderate to heavy use I usually get 8-10 hrs. When hearing other people talk about battery times, I've never thought to myself, "Why don't I get that much?". I started on BlackBerrys and loved the app that could change the led depending on the notification if just got, but I love being able to see the icon of the notification I got better! I attempted to attach a picture of my typical screen I see through out the day.


----------



## SpiffyRob (Jun 25, 2011)

There are also a number of options for keeping battery life in check. You can have it so that the notifications don't show if it's in your pocket/face down on the table, you can have the screen automatically turn off after a set period of time, or you can have it cycle on/off at set intervals.

The only downside when you first start using it is that you need to train yourself away from hitting the power button to check the notification. When there's a NoLED notification showing, hitting the power button will turn the screen *off*, so you just need to hit one of the bottom buttons instead.

But yeah... I'd say NoLED is must-install #1 for the Charge.


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

Why do you need an LED? i have never understood this concept, the blackberrys are awfully annoying this way. I work in a professional engineering environment with a bunch of professionals with phones, blackberrys, android devices, etc.....and they ALL look at their phones screen. What is this LED notification all about?


----------



## dewijaro (Sep 15, 2011)

[sup]


neyenlives said:


> Why do you need an LED? i have never understood this concept, the blackberrys are awfully annoying this way. I work in a professional engineering environment with a bunch of professionals with phones, blackberrys, android devices, etc.....and they ALL look at their phones screen. What is this LED notification all about?


[/sup]
[sup]Personl preference I suppose. If I'm in a meeting taking notes and get a notification, I can just glance at my screen next to my hand and see the type of notification. Tweetdeck, FB, txt, Gmail, I can ignore...Company email account, and I know I'm waiting for an answer, I can check it. That's all it is for me is a preference. [/sup]


----------



## SpiffyRob (Jun 25, 2011)

I find it useful for if I leave my phone at my desk, or in another room. If I don't hear a notification, I can quickly see whether anything came in without having to touch the phone.


----------



## binglejellsx2 (Jun 22, 2011)

I like having the notification LEDs, and it was a pleasant surprise when I first got the original Moto Droid (first time I've ever had this feature). It's very small and not obtrusive at all (not super bright), and in night mode in the dock it wouldn't light so as to not wake you.

That said, NoLED is a great app. I loved it when I used it. Unfortunately, I had to uninstall NoLED on my Charge because I enabled a battery saving feature that turned the screen off at set intervals, and at every cycle the CRT animation would go off. The constant animation was probably the biggest drain on my battery - I maybe lost 2-3 hours easily.

I recently started playing with the Droid again, as I'll use it as a wifi device when I go overseas, and I realized how much I miss the actual notification LED. Samsung needs to include the LED on their devices with a toggle option to disable it, and stop following in the footsteps of Apple-like "features."


----------



## junksecret (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm also an ex-BB guy who misses the LED. I often am away from my phone and when I return to it I don't always think (or want) to turn it on to know if I've missed something. I do however use the "pattern lock" on my phone for security. I nstalled this briefly and it didn't seem to work with that stock lockscreen, am I missing anything?

Thanks


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

Yeah, hrm...didn't realize so many people don't want to even touch their phones during the day. Mine is in my desktop dock at my desk playing music or showing the current weather, so of course notifications are easy to notice. It goes off many many times a day between Exchange email and calendar/meeting reminders, Gmail email, texts, etc.... If I am not at my desk it is because I am driving or in a meeting, in which case it is on vibrate which means I will feel it or hear it. Besides, when you see the light blinking the first thing you do is light up the screen to see what you missed......if I am away from my phone for an extended period of time I am going to check it anyways, flashing light or not.


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

neyenlives said:


> Yeah, hrm...didn't realize so many people don't want to even touch their phones during the day. Mine is in my desktop dock at my desk playing music or showing the current weather, so of course notifications are easy to notice. It goes off many many times a day between Exchange email and calendar/meeting reminders, Gmail email, texts, etc.... If I am not at my desk it is because I am driving or in a meeting, in which case it is on vibrate which means I will feel it or hear it. Besides, when you see the light blinking the first thing you do is light up the screen to see what you missed......if I am away from my phone for an extended period of time I am going to check it anyways, flashing light or not.


Very much this. If my phone is not at arms length, then I also can't see its screen. Not to mention that having the screen on all the time would fudge up my CPU profiles. My lock button suddenly not acting like a lock button if I have a notification is a killer too. I actually installed this app for about 4 hours one day a few weeks ago and it annoyed me to no end. To each their own though...if I wasn't filling a need for someone, then it wouldn't have been made.


----------



## the_kbar (Aug 19, 2011)

Does anyone use NoLED in conjunction with WidgetLocker? They claim the compatibility is better but I haven't gotten around to getting them both setup at the same time again.


----------

